# معلومات عن صوم الميلاد



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 نوفمبر 2008)

(معلومات عن صوم الميلاد)

صوم الميلاد

يحمل لنا معنى 

التجسد الإلهي واستقبال الله ظاهراً فى الجسد 

وتصوم الكنيسة

+40 

يوم تصومها 

لاستقبال ميلاد يسوع المسيح كلمة الله الحي،

كما صام موسى 40 يوم قبل أن يتسلم كلمة

الله المكتوبة.

+ 3 

أيام تذكار معجزة نقل جبل المقطم في وقت

القديس سمعان الخراز

كما صام آباؤنا فتحنن الرب عليهم

ويعمنا انه با الصلاة تحدث المعجزات

ومهما يبدو الامر مستحيل 

فلا شى مستحيل عند الله



( الصيام بدأ والشيطان أبتدى)

مقولة أعتاد سماعها رهبان الأديرة مع بداية

كل صيام ...

حيث يقوم أحد أباء الدير باللف حول القلالى

وهو ممسك بالدف ويدق به ويردد هذه 

الجملة بصوت عالى على مسامع كل الرهبان

فى قلاليلهم يوم رفاع الصيام ...

والهدف من ذلك ان ينبه الرهبان مع بداية

الصيام ستتزايد الحروب من الشيطان ...

وهذا التنبيه ليس فقط للرهبان بل لكل انسان

سيبدأ فى اى صوم وخصوصا اجمل اصوام 

السنة وهو صوم الميلاد 

الذى فيه نستقبل يسوع فى قلوبنا

والصوم فى تعريفه البسيط هو ذبيحة حب 

مقدمة لله

فااقبل يارب منى ذبيحة حبى اليك

فانى يا الهى

أقدم لك جسدي في إنقطاع عن الطعام ..

. لا بهدف الضبط ، ولا بهدف الفضيلة ،

ولا بهدف الفرض الواجب الأداء ،

ولا نتيجة التعود الناتج من التكرار ،

ولا محاكمة غيري من الناس ..

. إنما أقدم هذا الصوم تعبير حب .

.. أنا العاجز عن وفاء ديونك

يا الهى 



واخيرا



يقول قداسة البابا شنوده

تحدث التجارب أحيانا بحسد من الشيطان

وبخاصة فى أيام الصوم والتناول

والحرارة الروحيه

فلا تحــــــزن ....فهذا دليل

على أن صومك له مفعول وقد ازعج الشيطان


----------



## hmmm (26 نوفمبر 2008)

يارب اجعلة  صوم  مبارك  علينا كلنا

   وابعد الشيطان  عننا كلنا


----------



## kalimooo (26 نوفمبر 2008)

jesus156 اعجبني موضعك جدا" جدااااا
شكراااااااااااااا اخي
ربنا يباركك 
سلام المسيح​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 نوفمبر 2008)

وانتى بخير
موضوع ومعلومات جميله
ميرسى ليكى​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مرسيه ليكم كوكي وكليمو hmmmعلي مشاركتم ربنا يحافظ عليكم نورتم الموضوع


----------



## mero_engel (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسي علي الموضوع القيم*
*تسلم ايدك *
*وكل سنه وانت طيب*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 ديسمبر 2008)

معلومات جميله 

ميرررررسى على المعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 ديسمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي علي الموضوع القيم*
> *تسلم ايدك *
> *وكل سنه وانت طيب*​





مرسيه ليكي ميرو علي مرورك ربنا معاكي وكل سنة وانت طيبة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات جميله
> 
> ميرررررسى على المعلومات
> 
> ...



*مرسيه ليك يا كوكو منور الموضوع ربنا معاك دايما وشكرا علي مرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------

